# Probiotics



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Please, answer these questions:1 - What kind of probiotic are you taking?2 - Is it working? What are the improvements?Thanks,AndrÃ© - Gallbladder removed on 2005. Taking Questran and Digedrat. My next try will be probiotics (acidophylus, bifidium and bulgaricus).


----------



## 16789 (Mar 26, 2007)

"Ultimate Probitic 4-Billion" It was $30 for a 45 count bottle. I am only on day 5 of it (I used to take healthy trinity but wasnt noticing much difference) ...I've felt pretty good the past couple of days..but I know it can take 1-2 weeks to have it's effect.So far I would recommend it. It has tons of the good bacteria in it


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

ThatchickAli,What are your sympthoms? (Diahrrea, constipation, pain?)What are the improvements with these probiotics?Thanks


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Just started probiotic acidophilus...only been on it for two days. So far, I haven't seen any side effects and yesterday wasn't too bad. So...time will tell. (I have IBS-D)


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

I use Primadophilus Reuteri made by Natures Way (google it for more info and the ingredients) and have had great results with my crohns and IBS that I suffer with (crohns for 16 yrs and IBS for 4 yrs)...It has guaranteed intestinal release, works great for vaginal health as well (keeping the flora balanced there too), has kept my mouth ulcers/sores at bay, havn't had one since taking this probiotic and I used to get tons. Only one/day is needed so a bottle of 90 caps lasts me 3 months, which for 28.00 CDN, that's pretty reasonable. Really worth googling, better yet, if you're not happy with or not sure where to start with regards to probiotics I highly recommend this one, no gas or bloatedness from it either.It has also cut back some of my daily bowel movements...I now go 5 or less times a day and instead of my bowel movements lingering on through the day, I usually get it all done and over with within the first couple of hours when I wake up.


----------



## 16789 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Andre, sorry for taking a while to get back to you.I am IBS-C and have a lot of pain, burping, nausea/indigestion when eating. Worse with anxiety. I was taking a probiotic by "healthy trinity" and didn't notice a difference so I didn't worry about it. Then I had to go on the antibiotic xifaxan that could help IBS (which it didn't) but I knew I needed to replace all those good bacteria. Let me tell you, I have not been about to move my bowels more than once a week. After 4 days of these "ultimate probiotic 4 billion" I have gone everyday. And felt a lot better. I still have symptoms, but really the only thing I have done differently is take the probiotics.


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks ThatchickAli and all.I will start to take acidophylus and Bifidus on next week. IÂ´ll post here when they start to act in my IBS-D.IÂ´ll make a exam that is called "Mineralograma" here in Brazil. I donÂ´t know the name of this one in english. They cut a piece of my hair and search about vitamins and minerals.IÂ´ll keep in contact.AndrÃ©


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Secound day with probiotics:Acidophilus and Bifidus.So far, no difference in my IBS-D sympthoms.IÂ´ll keep in contact.AndrÃ©


----------

